# Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?



## Wolfsburger (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo, hab ich internett eine "Anleitung" zum Aaltöten gefunden? Wird mich mal interessieren ob auf dieser Art schonmal Aale zu schlafen gebracht habt.

Also wenn man ein wenig Wasser in einem Eimer tut und dann 1 bis 2 Flaschen Mineralwasser dazu macht und dann einen Deckel drauf macht, sollen die Aale angeblich nach kurzer Zeit sterben.
Angeblich wegen dem CO2


----------



## Moe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Wenn man die Aale an der Luft liegen lässt und lange genug wartet, sterben die auch,wegen des fehlenden Sauerstoffs :r|gr::r
Klappt bestimmt,aber mit Waidgerechtigkeit hat das nix mehr zu tun


----------



## Micha:R (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

so siehts aus ..............moe  #6   schon übel  auf was für ideen manche leute kommen #d


----------



## Wolfsburger (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ja dachte mir eig. auch .
Aber er meint das gegenteil siehe:
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/aale-toeten


----------



## Manuel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Wenn ein Mensch zu lange unter Wasser ist,wird er auch sterben wegen Sauerstoffmangel #q#q#q
Wenn es so gut ist,warum wird diese Methode nicht gelehrt bzw. empfohlen ???


----------



## Bluefire (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Ja dachte mir eig. auch .
> Aber er meint das gegenteil siehe:
> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/aale-toeten



Naja, was andere meinen ist immer relativ! 
Da kannst du nie drauf gehen, wenn man mal sieht wieviel Müll man im Internet findet, ist das doch wieder das beste Beispiel. |kopfkrat

Generell kann man sagen, dass die ganzen "Hausmittel" niemals waidgerecht sind und es auch niemals werden.

Wenn du noch nicht so oft Aale gefangen hast, dann nimm am besten einen Aaltöter! 

Gruß


----------



## Ollek (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Klick


Etwas ähnliches bezogen auf Fische hab ich in einem Aquarium gesehn wo die Co2 Anlage defekt war.

Die Fische schwimmen wie wild umher und manche knallen gegen die Scheibe und sind Tot. Bei den andern dauerts etwas länger.

Also schonend sieht echt anders aus. 
Gruss


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Aaltöter besorgen und gut ist. Bin nicht für solche Experimente.


----------



## Moe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> Aaltöter besorgen und gut ist. Bin nicht für solche Experimente.



|good:  Aaltöter + Messer sollte jeder verwenden! 

Und nach dem tollen Schlusswort von M.a.n.u sollte man hier auch schließen, da alles gesagt ist 




|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:|closed:


----------



## dodo12 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ich bin auch für Aaltöter und Messer. Das dauert auch nicht länger als mit dem Mineralwasser und ist wenigstens waidgerecht.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ich würde Bier nehmen , da träumen sich die Aale schön hinüber und anschließend|wavey: gibts Biersoße
Ne Du, was manche so machen
Schönen Abend A.


----------



## Bierholer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

:m Schon zur Stelle, wieviel Aale sollen denn dran glauben.


Muss nur ma meine Vorräte prüfen


----------



## Wolfsburger (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Okay danke für die vielen Anworten,
denke auch das das Thema damit besprochen sei.
Nur noc ganz schnell eine Frage:
Erst betäuben und dann STich durchs Genick oder?


----------



## Jacky Fan (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Gleich den Fischtöter
Betäuben klappt nich


----------



## dirk-mann (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

probiers doch mal mit betäuben lol

gruß dirk


----------



## gallus (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Moe schrieb:


> Wenn man die Aale an der Luft liegen lässt und lange genug wartet, sterben die auch,wegen des fehlenden Sauerstoffs :r|gr::r
> Klappt bestimmt,aber mit Waidgerechtigkeit hat das nix mehr zu tun



Jaja,
Aale liegen anner Luft und sterben an Sauerstoffmangel!!#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



gallus schrieb:


> Jaja,
> Aale liegen anner Luft und sterben an Sauerstoffmangel!!#6


Na sicher, an was denn sonst?


----------



## gallus (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Eventuell könnten diese Tierchen auch
Ertrinken?

These für Trottel...


----------



## olafjans (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

An guten Tagen hab ich schonmal 2 Kisten Mineralwasser dabei....

Mal ehrlich, ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit Aalen??
Einfach mit nem Tuch am hinteren Teil packen, und voller Wucht mit dem Kopf gegen einen Baum oder auf den Boden. Danach sind die meisten schon mehr als tot. Ansonsten Prozedur nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## gallus (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



olafjans schrieb:


> An guten Tagen hab ich schonmal 2 Kisten Mineralwasser dabei....
> 
> Mal ehrlich, ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit Aalen??
> Einfach mit nem Tuch am hinteren Teil packen, und voller Wucht mit dem Kopf gegen einen Baum oder auf den Boden. Danach sind die meisten schon mehr als tot. Ansonsten Prozedur nochmal wiederholen.



Wird der Fischereischein in Hamburg verlost,
vererbt oder einem zugesteckt?


----------



## TNT (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



olafjans schrieb:


> An guten Tagen hab ich schonmal 2 Kisten Mineralwasser dabei....
> 
> Mal ehrlich, ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit Aalen??
> Einfach mit nem Tuch am hinteren Teil packen, und voller Wucht mit dem Kopf gegen einen Baum oder auf den Boden. Danach sind die meisten schon mehr als tot. Ansonsten Prozedur nochmal wiederholen.


 
... gab's auch schon hier im Forum, aber auch wenn es funktioniert - das sollte niemand sehen (v.a. P.E.T.A.) sonst gibt's wieder gute Argumente gegen uns Angler.

Grüße

TNT


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



gallus schrieb:


> Eventuell könnten diese Tierchen auch
> Ertrinken?
> 
> These für Trottel...


Nu mal ganz ruhig, informier dich erstmal bevor du hier auf den Schlamm haust. Theoretisch kann ein Fisch auch ertrinken, ist dasselbe wie ersticken und läuft auf Sauerstoffmangel hinaus bzw auf das Unvermögen, Sauerstoff aus dem jeweiligen Medium, in welchem sich das betreffende Tier gerade befindet aufzunehmen. Und natürlich sterben Fische an der Luft an Sauerstoffmangel alldieweil sie diesen nur über die Kiemen aufnehmen können(von "Hautatmern" mal abgesehen)welche aber außerhalb des Wassers verkleben,(gibt noch andere Faktoren,würde aber jetzt zu weit führen),und somit ERSTICKT das Tier. Ich weiß, du dachtest: Luft=Sauerstoff, wie kann der Fisch da ersticken, die Trottel glauben auch das man Fische ertränken kann(und JA, MAN KANN FISCHE ERTRÄNKEN) aber du hast nicht weit genug gedacht. Aber nix für ungut.


----------



## gallus (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Sorry,Herr Naseweisz!

Wieviele Stichwörter/Foren musztes du für deinen letzten Beitrag googeln?

So viel Blödsinn mit Sachkunde vermischt!?|bigeyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Will Er mir jetzt etwa komisch werden? Eine Google-Suche wäre Ihm dringend anzuraten bevor Er sich hier verbreitet, meiner Wenigkeit reicht dazu das Wissen um biologische Grundlagen. Desweiteren möge Er sich in Zukunft einer korrekten Orthographie befleißigen!


----------



## emsopa (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Okay danke für die vielen Anworten,
> denke auch das das Thema damit besprochen sei.
> Nur noc ganz schnell eine Frage:
> Erst betäuben und dann STich durchs Genick oder?



vollkommen richtig.
anschließend den aal aber sofort ausnehmen.


----------



## emsopa (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Will Er mir jetzt etwa komisch werden? Eine Google-Suche wäre Ihm dringend anzuraten bevor Er sich hier verbreitet, meiner Wenigkeit reicht dazu das Wissen um biologische Grundlagen. Desweiteren möge Er sich in Zukunft einer korrekten Orthographie befleißigen!



stern hagelvoll,
lass mal die kleinlichkeiten, über orthographie wollen wir nicht diskutieren.

bis du ein adliger? ich frage einfach nur, weil du einen user in der 3. person ansprichst.;+;+;+
ne, ein adliger bist du bestimmt nicht, eher ein wichtig macher.#d
wir wissen jetzt wie aale geschlachtet werden, deine hilfe wird nicht mehr benötigt.


----------



## olafjans (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



gallus schrieb:


> Wird der Fischereischein in Hamburg verlost,
> vererbt oder einem zugesteckt?



Den kann man heutzutage auch käuflich erwerben fürn Fuffi.

Die Frage ist, wo der Unterschied ist, ob du ihm mit einem Gegenstand auf den Kopf haust, oder seinen Kopf gegen einen Gegenstand?
So ein Aal kann ganz schön Kraft aufbringen und ihn mit einem Gegenstand genau richtig zu treffen ist meiner Meinung noch schwerer als umgekehrt...
Und der Effekt ist auf jeden Fall wesentlich grösser, wenn man es auf die von mir beschriebene Methode macht.


----------



## olafjans (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Meinst Du das mit dem Mineralwasser?
Das ist ja das Topic und meine ironische Anspielung sollte diese Methode nur in die Lächerlichkeit ziehen!



TNT schrieb:


> ... gab's auch schon hier im Forum, aber auch wenn es funktioniert - das sollte niemand sehen (v.a. P.E.T.A.) sonst gibt's wieder gute Argumente gegen uns Angler.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> TNT


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



emsopa schrieb:


> stern hagelvoll,
> lass mal die kleinlichkeiten, über orthographie wollen wir nicht diskutieren.
> 
> bis du ein adliger? ich frage einfach nur, weil du einen user in der 3. person ansprichst.;+;+;+
> ...


Wie mein Name schon sagt hab ich gewissermaßen blaues Blut:m
Und nu wollen wir es dabei bewenden lassen, ich wollte nur mal klarstellen das Fische sowohl an Land an Sauerstoffmangel ersticken wie auch theoretisch im Wasser ertrinken können und hab versucht die Fakten dazu kurz zu umreißen, was als "These für Trottel" und generell als "Blödsinn" abgetan wurde. Daher auch meine Anrede in der 3.Person, wie ER sehr schön erkannt hat, daß macht es einem leichter nicht allzu ausfallend zu werden wenn es ein wenig unqualifiziert wird.Im übrigen ging ich davon aus das jeder Angler auch schon vorher wußte wie Aale "geschlachtet" werden, erst recht wenn es sich um die "Veteranenfraktion" von der Ems handelt und der Trööt hier nur,sagen wir mal, gewisse Kuriositäten bzw Mythen behandeln sollte. Für den Fall das du trotzdem noch Fragen haben solltest, einfach PN an den "Wichtigmacher", i'm happy to help. In diesem Sinne: Salute, Petri Heil und blos keine grauen Haare wachsen lassen, wir sind doch alle Brüder im Geiste.


----------



## Tobi94 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Im Versuchslabor werden Mäuse auch mit CO² getötet.
Sie "schlafen" dabei angeblich ein.
Ich war mal in einer Tropfsteinhöhle, da erklärte mir jemand, dass man sich nicht hinlegen darf, weil auf Bodenhöhe CO² wäre. Nach 5 Atemzügen würde man einfach einschlafen.
Bei RTL2 war mal eine Doku über Tötungsmethoden#d und die sind zum Schluss gekommen, dass Sauerstoffmangel ein "schöner" Tod sei, da man am Ende Zitat: "Glücksgefühle" entwickeln würde.
Es ist ein bisschen komisch, aber wenn das stimmt, könnte es eine Waidgerechte Methode sein


----------



## Wolfsburger (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ok nochma vielen dank für die Anworten.

Ich will nur nochmal schnell meine letzen Fragen stellen |bla:
Also nach dem Fang könnte ich die Aale doch erst mal in einen Eimer mit ein wenig Wasser schwimmen lassen oder?
Und erst Zuhause töten?
Wenn ich kleiner Aal den Haken tief geschluckt hat, Haken abschneiden und Aal freilassen?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Wenn ich kleiner Aal den Haken tief geschluckt hat, Haken abschneiden


 
:vik::vik::vik:, nicht schlecht,:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

xDDD Hier ist was los..Mein lieber Mann,einige sind jenseits der 20 und benehmen sich wie kleine 10jährige Mädchen......

// Also Aale mit Mineralwasser töten...??Ob das Sinn macht,hin oder her...ich denke ein Kopfstich und die Sache wäre auch so beendet!Für mich unverständlich,wie jemand überhaupt auf sowas kommt!^^


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> // Also Aale mit Mineralwasser töten...??Ob das Sinn macht,hin oder her...ich denke ein Kopfstich und die Sache wäre auch so beendet!Für mich unverständlich,wie jemand überhaupt auf sowas kommt!^^


 
Was für Dich oder mich unverständlich erscheinen mag, wird für den einen oder anderen durchaus ne Sachfrage sein...

Es wird wohl die "Furcht" vor dem Töten sein, welche solche Tierquälerei hervorruft... nach dem Motto: Was mach ich mit dem glitschigen, schlangenähnlichem Tier - das kann man ja gar nicht anpacken|kopfkrat. Dazu kommt, das Aale im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen nicht wirklich einfach zu töten sind - da entstehen schon mal abstruse Ideen, leider! 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Mit Sicherheit,sind es vielleicht gerade solche Dinge die jemanden animieren einen Aal ins Jenseits zu befördern,allerdings frage ich mich dann,wieso diese Person auf Aal angeln sollte??Um den Mineralwasser Konzernen den Geldbeutel dicker zu machen?xD
Ich denke,das jeder Erwachsene Mann dazu in der Lage sein sollte,den Fisch den er fängt auch zu töten,das es mgl. Schmerzfrei ist....Ersticken auf Raten ist für mich dabei etwas....fragwürdig..


----------



## smsdog (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Gleich den Fischtöter
> Betäuben klappt nich


 
Doch das geht.. siehe unten!


Oih oih oih... Ein brisantes Thema, genau das habe ich gesucht fuer heute^^

Aale Toeten.. Waidgerecht, wird jedem angehenden Angler in der Prüfungsvorbereitung erklärt. Daher sollte es jedem bekannt sein, der ein Fischereischein inne hat.

CO2 ist garantiert nicht Waidgerecht...

Da die Tiere elendig ersticken.

Wenn Du einen Aal töten willst, geht es am schnellsten mit einem Aaltöter, der im Handel zwischen 3 und 5 Euro kostet.

Falls dieser nicht zur Hand ist, nimmst Du ein scharfes Messer und tötest das Tier mit einem Genickschnitt.

Mit einem Fischtöter oder Totschläger kommste nicht weit...
Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen Sinn drin, einem Aal erst den Schädel einzuschlagen um ihn dann mit einem stich ins Herz zu toeten, da er so dann immer noch abhauen kann^^

Die Tiere sind extrem zähe Kämpfer...

Wenn du es ganz human machen willst, das dein fang keine Schmerzen hat... kaufst Du Dir eine Flasche Nelkenoel.

Dieses Präperat wird auch bei der Behandlung von Koikarpfen verwendet. Wenn ein dicker Brocken auffen Tisch beim Tierarzt kommt, setzt man ihn in ein Behältnis, tröpfelt etwas Nelkenoel rein und nach ein paar Minuten ist der Fisch beteubt.

Dann kannste das Tier Schmerzfrei toeten, da es praktisch in Vollnarkose liegt.

Eine Ueberdosierung ist aber auch quaelerei, da bei den Tieren dann die Atmung aussetzt und sie sich dann ebenfalls quaelen wuerden. Auch wenn sie sich nicht mehr wehren.

Ich hoffe mein letzter Tip konnte Dir weiter helfen.

Gruss

Bjoern


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich denke,das jeder Erwachsene Mann dazu in der Lage sein sollte,den Fisch den er fängt auch zu töten,das es mgl. Schmerzfrei ist


 
Sicher, so sollte und müßte es sein... Aber da es keinerlei gesicherte Erkenntnisse über das Schmerzempfinden der Fische gibt, wird da gern mal drüber weggesehen|kopfkrat. Was zappelt, versucht Sauerstoff zu bekommen und sich windet um wieder ins Wasser zu kommen, empfindet meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach Schmerz und Angst - und das muß sofort beendet werden...
Leider nur ein Wunschgedanke - ziemlich unabhängig von Erwachsen oder Mann/Frau... manche können es, andere lernen es nie. Ist ne Sache der inneren Einstellung:m.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Vielleicht sollte man mal über eine Gesetzesänderung dahin gehend nachdenken, daß das gezielte Fischen auf Aal nur im Beisein eines Anästhesisten gestattet ist


----------



## duck_68 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

sehr interessanter Artikel: klick


----------



## smsdog (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal über eine Gesetzesänderung dahin gehend nachdenken, daß das gezielte Fischen auf Aal nur im Beisein eines Anästhesisten gestattet ist


 
#6 Des war mir klar, das sowas kommt :vik:

Er hat eine Frage gestellt und das war eine umfassende Antwort. 

Herje... Sten, also bitte... LOL

Aber ich finde auch, es ist ein Thema wo man mal konstruktiv was zu beitragen sollte. 

Gruss

Bjoern


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Ok nochma vielen dank für die Anworten.
> 
> Ich will nur nochmal schnell meine letzen Fragen stellen |bla:
> Also nach dem Fang könnte ich die Aale doch erst mal in einen Eimer mit ein wenig Wasser schwimmen lassen oder?
> ...


smsdog hat recht, werden wir mal etwas konstruktiver#6
Also, ganz einfach. Aale die du verwerten willst am besten sofort mit Aaltöter(Messer geht genauso gut) töten und vorzugsweise auch gleich auswaiden, mit kleinen Aalen die zu tief geschluckt haben so verfahren wie du bereits erwähnt hast. Den Haken werden die wieder los. Das ist die ganze Kunst


----------



## TNT (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



olafjans schrieb:


> Meinst Du das mit dem Mineralwasser?
> Das ist ja das Topic und meine ironische Anspielung sollte diese Methode nur in die Lächerlichkeit ziehen!


 
Nö das bezog sich auf die Sache mit Aal irgendwo dagegen schleudern - das gibt m.M. nach einfach mal ein ziemlich schlechtes Bild der Angler nach außen hin ab. Das mit dem Mineralwasser ist sowieso quatsch... 


Grüße

TNT


----------



## The_Pitbull (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Hi viele lassen ihre Aale ja auch in Salz tot laufen das finde ich auch sehr daneben.Also ih nehm ein sehr scharfes Messer setz an und gut ist das dauert keine 2sec.Gruß Pitti


----------



## sc00b (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Wenn ich sowas lese kommt mir die Galle hoch... 

wo ist das prob bei eben das Genick durch zu trennen? keine Sec mitn Aaltöter.. und er ist Still.. genau wie mit dem Betäuben.. kommts mir auch hoch.. gegen Baum schleudern etc... letzens hab ich ers ein gesehen das er auf den Aal getreten hat.. bzw auf den Aalkopf..


----------



## olafjans (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



sc00b schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese kommt mir die Galle hoch...
> 
> wo ist das prob bei eben das Genick durch zu trennen? keine Sec mitn Aaltöter.. und er ist Still.. genau wie mit dem Betäuben.. kommts mir auch hoch.. gegen Baum schleudern etc... letzens hab ich ers ein gesehen das er auf den Aal getreten hat.. bzw auf den Aalkopf..



Wenn ich lese, dass Leute aus Einfachheit und Unwissen ein Tier Quälen, kommt mit mehr als nur die "Galle" hoch.

Ihr mit eurm Genickstich seid eh die Geilsten. Weisst Du überhaupt was passiert, wenn man das Genick durchbricht? Bei Menschen zumindest ( und hier wurde ja schon des öfteren der Vergleich mit einem Menschen gezogen) würde die Person qualvoll ersticken. Ich weiss nicht, wie das beim Fisch ist, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sein Gehirn im selben Moment aussetzt. Der kriegt grantiert noch was mit. 
Und alleine er ist still....natürlich, wenn seine Nervenbahnen durchtrennt sind. Also wenn ich wählen müsste, Genickbruch oder Schädelhirntrauma, dann definitiv letzteres.


----------



## The_Pitbull (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Olafjans so ein Quatsch hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen du willst mir doch nicht Erzählen wenn ich ein Aal fast durchtrenne das er noch irgendwas merkt|krach:Gruß Pitti


----------



## lorn (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

wenn man aale einfach so an die luft legt sterben die net so schnell. ihr wisst schon, dass die auch über felder und so wandern...

@olafjans: ein genickdurchtrennender schnitt tötet einen aal sofort, da man den körperaufbau von aalen wohl kaum mit dem von menschen vergleichen kann. beim aal werden die nervenstränge vom gehirn zertrennt, was einen sofortigen tod bedeutet.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

@ Pitti: Es ist leider so, wie Olafjans sagt.

Weil sich der Aal nach Anwendung von deiner Methode oder einem Aaltöter nicht mehr bewegt ist er eben noch lange nicht tot. Der Vergleich mit einem Querschnittsgelähmten war sehr gut. 
Ein Aaltöter ist nichts anderes als eine grausames Quälwerkzeug oder auch Aalquerschnittslähmer.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Wo steht das?


----------



## Moe (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

["wenn man aale einfach so an die luft legt sterben die net so schnell. ihr wisst schon, dass die auch über felder und so wandern..."
Ich habe das auch nicht als alternative Tötungsmethode vorgeschlagen! Nicht falsch verstehen,Köpfchen anstellen.

Aaltöter+Herzstich gäbe es von mir... aber als Spinnfischer bleiben die Aale von mir eh verschont...


----------



## fisherb00n (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ich trenn dem Aal mit nem Messer das Genick durch...betäuben ist schwierig, man betäubt höchstens seinen Daumen...


----------



## The_Pitbull (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @ Pitti: Es ist leider so, wie Olafjans sagt.
> 
> Weil sich der Aal nach Anwendung von deiner Methode oder einem Aaltöter nicht mehr bewegt ist er eben noch lange nicht tot. Der Vergleich mit einem Querschnittsgelähmten war sehr gut.
> Ein Aaltöter ist nichts anderes als eine grausames Quälwerkzeug oder auch Aalquerschnittslähmer.


 
Ich hoffe es nmacht keiner wie ihr sagt das wäre totale Qüälerrrei.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Jacky Fan (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

An alle Inhaber der Fischerprüfung
Schaut mal in eure alten Unterlagen nach, dort stehts doch drin, wie ein Aal waidgerecht zu töten ist.


----------



## olafjans (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Olafjans so ein Quatsch hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen du willst mir doch nicht Erzählen wenn ich ein Aal fast durchtrenne das er noch irgendwas merkt|krach:Gruß Pitti



Nöö, Dir wollte ich das wohl anscheinend nicht erzählen, da Du ja offensichtlich in Deiner Pseudowissenschaftswelt lebst, und denkst, dass Deine Fachkenntnisse denen der Spezialisten weit überlegen sind. 
Aber, wenn Du Dir mal die Tierschutzschlachtverordnung angesehen hättest, ist e auch völlig egal was Du denkst oder Dir nicht erzählen lassen willst, aber da steht nunmal, wie Du Dich zu verhalten hast, wenn Du Dein Fischereirecht ausüben willst:

Verordnung
zum Schutz von Tieren
im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung
(Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV)*) **)
Vom 3. März 1997
(BGBl. I S. 405)
geändert durch: Verordnung vom 25. November 1999 (BGBl. I S. 2392)

§ 13
Betäuben, Schlachten und Töten I S. 2392)

...
Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muß diesen unmittelbar vor dem Schlachten oder
Töten betäuben. Ohne vorherige Betäubung dürfen
1. Plattfische durch einen schnellen Schnitt, der die Kehle und die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt, und
2. Aale, wenn sie nicht gewerbsmäßig oder sonst höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro
Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch einen die Wirbelsäule durchtrennenden Stich
dicht hinter dem Kopf und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des
Herzens
geschlachtet oder getötet werden.



Und was lesen wir dort???
Nochmal für die billigen Plätze: 

*sofortiges* Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des
Herzens
geschlachtet oder getötet werden.

Und warum müssen die Eingeweide einschliesslich des Herzens sofort herausgenommen werden???

*NA WEIL DER AAL NOCH NICHT TOT IST ANSONSTEN, DA SEIN GEHIRN NOCH INTAKT IST UND ER SONST QUALVOLL VERENDEN WÜRDE!*


Na dann mal viel Glück, wenn die Fischereiaufsicht vorbeikommt


----------



## Alex.k (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Willst mir aber nicht erzählen wenn ich dem Aal die Wirbelsäule durchtrenne, und den Kopf abtrenne, das der Aal etwas noch spürt oder sich vielleicht noch bewegt.
Ich trenne meist den Kopf ab mit einem Messer oder Aaltöter, und damit hat sich die Sache. Habe noch von keinem gehört das er am Platz den Aal ausnimmt, geschweige gesehen. 


> sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide


10 von 10 Anglern, würde ich sagen, machen sich keine die Mühe und nehmen diesen am Angelplatz aus, das will ich sehen 

Mineralwasser, Salz, und auf den Boden schlagen (betäuben, früher erlaubt), davon halte ich nichts.


----------



## duck_68 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



olafjans schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Glück, wenn die Fischereiaufsicht vorbeikommt



Also ich glaube kaum, dass ein Fischreiaufseher auch nur einen Pups sagen würde, wenn der Aal mit durchtrennter Wirbelsäule im Eimer oder sonstwo liegt...

Glaube mir, ich kenne genügend Fischereiaufseher, die genauso handeln und den Aal erst zu Hause ausnehmen.

Wer was anderes behauptet lügt, oder hat von der Realität keine Ahnung...


----------



## The_Pitbull (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Olafjans ich hoffe du glaubst nicht was du da schreibst weil es ist der größte Müll#hGruß Pitti


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ich hab mir das mal mit den Mineralwasser durch den Kopf gehen lassen..... ist das nicht so dass menschen von CO2 einfach einschlafen und andere wirbeltiere auch.... habe ich auf jeden fall mal so gelernt, wenn das bei Aalen auch so wäre was ja nicht abwegig ist, wär es doch die schonendste Methode!?


----------



## Jacky Fan (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



> § 13
> Betäuben, Schlachten und Töten I S. 2392)
> 
> ...
> ...


 
So sagt es der Gesetztgeber
Wer was anderes macht, muss das mit seinem Gewissen oder bei einer Kontrolle mit der Fischereiaufsicht klären


----------



## Mr. Lepo (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> .... habe ich auf jeden fall mal so gelernt, wenn das bei Aalen auch so wäre was ja nicht abwegig ist, wär es doch die schonendste Methode!?



Hoi @all
also von schonend kann keine Rede sein. Ich hab das vor einigen Jahren mal probiert. Im Internet hatte ich auch davon gelesen... 
hab es dann auch ausprobiert. So schnell wie ich das Mineralwasser im Eimer hatte, war es auch wieder raus. Es war für mich einfach nur schrecklich, was sich da im Eimer abgespielt hat. Ich habe es seit dem nicht mehr gemacht und schlachte bzw. töte Aale nur noch auf alt bewärte Art. Schlag auf den Schädel, Genickstich und sofort ausnehmen. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach die Beste Methode.


----------



## Ollek (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das mal mit den Mineralwasser durch den Kopf gehen lassen..... ist das nicht so dass menschen von CO2 einfach einschlafen und andere wirbeltiere auch.




Klick

CO wäre das mit einfach einschlafen, 

Hatte mal ne grössere "Prise" CO2 eingeatmet, man denkt es zerreist die Lunge weshalb die Schilderungen aus dem Link durchaus schlüssig sind.

Gruss


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

moin

also ich nehme meine aale auch gleich vor ort aus und schnitt im genick kann ich nicht machen weil ich den kopf brauche um die haut abzuziehen

gruß dirk


----------



## duck_68 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> also ich nehme meine aale auch gleich vor ort aus und *schnitt im genick kann ich nicht machen *weil ich den kopf brauche um die haut abzuziehen
> 
> gruß dirk



... dann tötest Du Deine Aale nicht, sondern nimmst die Tiere lebendig aus??? Das ist wohl das allerletzte!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

moin doch ich durchtrenne die kehle und da zuckt auch nix mehr
gruß dirk


----------



## duck_68 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

das musst Du mir mal zeigen.... wie man bei einem lebenden Aal einen Kehlschnitt setzt? Geschweige denn, dass dieser zum sofortigen Tod führt....

Mit der von dir beschriebenen Vorgehensweise, nimmst Du den Aal lebendig aus!!


----------



## dirk-mann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

moin

bist eingeladen komm vorbei dann zeig ich es dir

gruß dirk


----------



## Borstenwurm (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ein befreundeter dänischer Angler nimmt zum Töten von Aalen Salmiak. Dies bekommt man in Dänemark in vielen Läden in kleinen Kanistern zu kaufen. Nach einer Aalnacht packt er die noch lebenden Aale in einen Eimer mit Deckel. Vorher bedeckt er den Eimerboden mit Sand. Nach dem Einfüllen von Wasser kommen die Aale hinzu. Anschließend nimmt er eine geringe Menge von dem flüssigen Salmiak, giesst es in den Eimer und verschliesst den Deckel. Cirka 3 Minuten später öffnet er den Deckel wieder, die Aale sind verendet und gleichzeitig komplett entschleimt. Kurze Zeit später spült er die Aale gründlich ab und nimmt sie aus. Wenn man das richtig macht, entstehen keine geschmacklichen Einbußen.


----------



## The_Pitbull (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> bist eingeladen komm vorbei dann zeig ich es dir
> 
> gruß dirk


 
Ossi wir beide wollten ja auch noch los du zeigs mir dan den Kehlschnitt und ich dir wie man mit Nikotin Fingern Aale fängtGruß Pitti


----------



## duck_68 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Ein befreundeter dänischer Angler nimmt zum Töten von Aalen Salmiak. Dies bekommt man in Dänemark in vielen Läden in kleinen Kanistern zu kaufen. Nach einer Aalnacht packt er die noch lebenden Aale in einen Eimer mit Deckel. Vorher bedeckt er den Eimerboden mit Sand. Nach dem Einfüllen von Wasser kommen die Aale hinzu. Anschließend nimmt er eine geringe Menge von dem flüssigen Salmiak, giesst es in den Eimer und verschliesst den Deckel. Cirka 3 Minuten später öffnet er den Deckel wieder, die Aale sind verendet und gleichzeitig komplett entschleimt. Kurze Zeit später spült er die Aale gründlich ab und nimmt sie aus. Wenn man das richtig macht, entstehen keine geschmacklichen Einbußen.




In einigen Ländern ist das Aaltöten und gleichzeitiges Entschleimen mit Ammoniaklösung noch erlaubt und normal - es funtioniert auch bestens
Nur bei uns halt eben verboten....


----------



## antonio (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

das mit dem salmiak ist das geiche was früher mit salz praktiziert wurde.
das ist das sogenannte "totlaufen lassen"
wurde und wird auch noch praktiziert weil man 2 fliegen mit einer klappe schlägt entschleimen und exitus,wobei so richtig tot sind viele nach der prozedur trotzdem nicht.
und wie schon gesagt bei uns verboten.

antonio


----------



## Dinkelkind (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Hey Leute,
hab Freitag meine erste Schlange gefangen.
Da ich keinen Aaltöter dabei hatte habe ich ihm den Kopf abgetrennt.Will ja nicht das Tiere leiden aber im dunkeln Ausnehmen wollte ich ihn auch nicht
Zuhause so zwei Stunden später mit in der Nacht habe ich mir dann die Mühe gemacht und ihn ausgenommen.
Musste zu meinem Erschrecken feststellen das sein Herz noch schlägt.;+
Wie kann das sein ?

cu DK


----------



## lorn (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Dinkelkind schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hab Freitag meine erste Schlange gefangen.
> Da ich keinen Aaltöter dabei hatte habe ich ihm den Kopf abgetrennt.Will ja nicht das Tiere leiden aber im dunkeln Ausnehmen wollte ich ihn auch nicht
> Zuhause so zwei Stunden später mit in der Nacht habe ich mir dann die Mühe gemacht und ihn ausgenommen.
> ...



das is beim aal normal.... die zappeln sogar noch manchmal in der pfanne obwohl sie tot sind. das is weil die muskeln voller adrenalin sind und auch stunden nach dem tot noch aktiv sein können.


----------



## duck_68 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

das sind die Nerven - nichts Beunruhigendes


----------



## Moe (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Das mit dem Herz ist nicht schlimm. bei jedem Fisch würd es noch schlagen! 
Es gibt eine Automatie des Herzens bei jedem Tier. Das hat nichts mit  "tot" oder "lebendig" zu tun. Auch isolierte Herzen können noch ne stunde lang weiter schlagen...mach dir also keine Sorgen!


----------



## The_Pitbull (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Jop so ist es ist das Rückrad einmal durch ist er auch tot.Gruß Pitti


----------



## olafjans (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Olafjans ich hoffe du glaubst nicht was du da schreibst weil es ist der größte Müll#hGruß Pitti



Müll hin oder her, so will es das Gesetz. Und es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum man sofort die Eingeweide rausnehmen soll. Oder meinst Du, die wollen Diich nur dazu animieren, den Fisch aus Verzehrtechnischen Gründen sofort auszunehmen? 

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Aaltöter auch sinnvoll und ob der Aal danach noch 30 Sekunden was merkt ist mir auch vöölig egal, um ehrlich zu sein. Hat er Pech gehabt.

Du hast angefangen, meine Methode zu kritisieren, den Aal erst zu betäuben und dann ausbluten( Herzstich) zu lassen, falls nötig. 
Ich handel zumindest Gesetzeskonform im Gegensatz zu Dir. Also, wenn Du meinst, dass ich hier nur "Quatsch" und "Müll" schreibe, dann rechtfertige ich mich eben und zeige Dir( auch wenn Du es nicht einsehen willst, oder intellektuell nicht dazu in der Lage bist, kann ich nicht beurteilen), dass alle Wege nach Rom führen, nur manche davon Holzwege sind.


----------



## The_Pitbull (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ja mach man so lol jeder wie er denkt#hGruß Pitti


----------



## dirk-mann (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Moin

oder die kraft der zwei herzen wie zieht ihr die haut ab wenn der kopf ab ist
@pit-bull ja machen wir auch noch ich habe ende juni ne woche urlaub da komm ich mal vorbei

gruß dirk


----------



## duck_68 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> oder die kraft der zwei herzen wie zieht ihr die haut ab wenn der kopf ab ist
> @pit-bull ja machen wir auch noch ich habe ende juni ne woche urlaub da komm ich mal vorbei
> ...



Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass Du den Kopf abtrennen sollst! Ein Stich hinter dem Kopf durch die Wirbelsäule langt, deswegen ist der Kopf noch lange nicht ab! Zum Abziehen schneide ich den Aal an der Einsichtstelle des Genickstiches ringsherum ein, halte den Kopf mit nem alten Lappen fest und zieh mit ner Zange die Haut runter - fertig.  Wo siehst Du da ein Probelm???


----------



## antonio (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> oder die kraft der zwei herzen wie zieht ihr die haut ab wenn der kopf ab ist
> @pit-bull ja machen wir auch noch ich habe ende juni ne woche urlaub da komm ich mal vorbei
> ...



das ist gar nicht so verkehrt. dazu wurde glaub ich hier schon was geschrieben vor nicht allzu langer zeit.

antonio


----------



## Silurid666 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

moin,

bei den mengen die beim angeln erbeutet werden ist es vom zeit- und aufwandsfaktor besehen das einfachste mit einem geeigneten gegenstand dem fisch eins auf den schädel zu geben und mit einem aaltöter oder messer die wirbelsäule zu durchtrennen und folgend einen herzstich zu verpassen. das einzige was manch eine davon abhalten könnte, wäre die eigene faulheit und bammel davor sich im wahrsten sinne einzuschleimen... 

in der fischzucht ist es unter anderem bei forellen durchaus üblich mit co2 die fische zu betäuben, auch in verbindung mit eiswasser -> zusätzlicher schock

bei aalen jedoch ist es, trotz hoher empfindlichkeit auf sauerstoffmangel, jedoch schwierig - deshalb gibt es die möglichkeit mit strom zu betäuben/töten und danach in einer art "betonmischer" mit salmiak zu entschleimen. 

aber ist es aus anglerischer sicht wirklich das einfachste/ schnellste das oben genannte...


mfg


----------



## heinmama (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Lies doch mal hier (Auszug ausdem Tierschutzgesetz):

                                  § 13                       *Betäuben, Schlachten und Töten  *
  (1) Tiere sind so zu betäuben, daß sie schnell und unter  Vermeidung von  Schmerzen oder Leiden  in einen bis  zum Tod anhaltenden Zustand der Empfindungs- und  Wahrnehmungslosigkeit versetzt werden.      (2) Betäubungsgeräte  und  -anlagen  sind  an  jedem  Arbeitstag mindestens einmal zu Arbeitsbeginn auf ihre  Funktionsfähigkeit zu überprüfen und erforderlichenfalls  mehrmals täglich zu reinigen. Am Schlachtplatz sind  Ersatzausrüstungen einsatzbereit zu halten. Diese sind  in zeitlich erforderlichen Abständen auf ihre  Funktionsfähigkeit zu überprüfen. Mängel müssen unverzüglich  abgestellt werden.  Satz 2  gilt  nicht für  Wasserbadbetäubungsanlagen.  
    (3) Wer ein Tier schlachtet oder  anderweitig mit  Blutentzug tötet, muß sofort nach dem Betäuben, und zwar für  die in Anlage 2 Spalte 1 genannten Betäubungsverfahren  innerhalb des jeweils in Spalte 2 festgelegten Zeitraumes,  mit dem Entbluten beginnen. Er muß das Tier entbluten,  solange es empfindungs-  und wahrnehmungsunfähig  ist. Bei warmblütigen Tieren muß er  dafür sorgen, daß  durch Eröffnen mindestens einer Halsschlagader oder  des entsprechenden Hauptblutgefäßes sofort ein starker  Blutverlust eintritt. Die Entblutung muß kontrolliert werden  können. Der Betreiber eines Schlachtbetriebes, in dem  Hausgeflügel durch Halsschnittautomaten entblutet wird,   muß sicherstellen, daß durch den Automaten nicht  entblutete Tiere von Hand entblutet werden.  
      (4)   Nach  dem  Entblutungsschnitt  dürfen  weitere   Schlachtarbeiten  am  Tier  erst  durchgeführt  werden,   wenn keine Bewegungen des Tieres mehr wahrzunehmen   sind.  Geschächtete Tiere  dürfen  nicht  vor Abschluß   des Entblutens aufgehängt werden. Bei Tötungen ohne   Blutentzug  dürfen weitere  Eingriffe am Tier erst nach   Feststellung des Todes vorgenommen werden.  
_*(5) Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muß diesen   unmittelbar vor dem Schlachten oder Töten betäuben.   Ohne vorherige Betäubung dürfen  *_
_*   1.  Plattfische durch einen schnellen Schnitt, der die Kehle        und die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt, und  *_
_*2.  Aale, wenn sie nicht gewerbsmäßig gefangen werden,        durch einen die Wirbelsäule durchtrennenden Stich        dicht hinter dem Kopf und sofortiges Herausnehmen        der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens  geschlachtet oder getötet werden.  *_
      (6) Wirbeltiere dürfen nur nach Maßgabe der Anlage 3   betäubt oder getötet werden. § 8 der Verordnung über das   Schlachten von Tieren in der im Bundesgesetzblatt Teil III,   Gliederungsnummer 7833-2-1, veröffentlichten  bereinigten Fassung bleibt unberührt.  
      (7) Der  Betreiber  einer  Brüterei  hat  sicherzustellen,   daß nicht schlupffähige  Küken  nach  Beendigung  des   Brutvorganges unverzüglich getötet werden. Dies kann   zusammen mit den übrigen  Brutrückständen  in einem   Homogenisator erfolgen.  
      (8)  Krusten- und Schalentiere, außer Austern, dürfen   nur in  stark kochendem Wasser getötet werden;  das   Wasser muß sie vollständig bedecken  und nach  ihrer   Zugabe weiterhin stark kochen. Abweichend von Satz 1   dürfen Schalentiere in über 100 Grad Celsius heißem   Dampf getötet werden. 









Einen weiteren Link Für Dich:


https://www.uni-hohenheim.de/~hoernerk/tschb/schlacht.htm#GL17




Wenn der Richtige diesen Unsinn sieht dann verliert man den Schein und die meisten Vereine werfen einen dann raus.


Gruß


Heinmama


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

|good:genau so ist es und nicht anders!!!


----------



## olafjans (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Den Auszug hab ich auch chon vor 2 Seiten gepostet....nur interessiert das hier kaum einen...



heinmama schrieb:


> Lies doch mal hier (Auszug ausdem Tierschutzgesetz):
> 
> § 13                       *Betäuben, Schlachten und Töten  *
> (1) Tiere sind so zu betäuben, daß sie schnell und unter  Vermeidung von  Schmerzen oder Leiden  in einen bis  zum Tod anhaltenden Zustand der Empfindungs- und  Wahrnehmungslosigkeit versetzt werden.      (2) Betäubungsgeräte  und  -anlagen  sind  an  jedem  Arbeitstag mindestens einmal zu Arbeitsbeginn auf ihre  Funktionsfähigkeit zu überprüfen und erforderlichenfalls  mehrmals täglich zu reinigen. Am Schlachtplatz sind  Ersatzausrüstungen einsatzbereit zu halten. Diese sind  in zeitlich erforderlichen Abständen auf ihre  Funktionsfähigkeit zu überprüfen. Mängel müssen unverzüglich  abgestellt werden.  Satz 2  gilt  nicht für  Wasserbadbetäubungsanlagen.
> ...


----------



## michi2244 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Aal-Töter oder Messer,ist immer eine saubere Lösung und vor alledem ist sie Waidgerecht.

Wenn ich zum Aal-Fischen noch einen Kasten Wasser mitnehmen muss werde ich ja mit dem schleppen gar nicht fertig,außer ich habe meinen LONOR dabei,selbst der würde streiken.


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Jop so ist es kein Kontrolleur wird verlangen das man ein Aal auffen Kopf haut lol geschweige den eingeweide raushohlen die werden es auch nicht machen.Bei uns zb Angeln alle Kontrolettis mit lebenden Köfi und zu den Anglern die es machen sagen die auch nix.Gruß Pitti


----------



## BigEarn (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Jop so ist es kein Kontrolleur wird verlangen das man ein Aal auffen Kopf haut lol geschweige den eingeweide raushohlen die werden es auch nicht machen.Bei uns zb Angeln alle Kontrolettis mit lebenden Köfi und zu den Anglern die es machen sagen die auch nix.Gruß Pitti



Und weil bei euch die Kontrolleure nicht ganz helle zu sein scheinen, ist das woanders noch lange nicht so... |uhoh:


----------



## The_Pitbull (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ja das denke ich auch wird überall anders gehandhabt.Mir hatten letztens erst 2Leute erzählt die aus Baden Würtenberg kamen das ihr Bekanter ohne Angelschein und mit 5Ruten im Naturschutzgebiet am Angeln war.Folge war ne Strafe von 25.000euro wenn das stimmt mein lieber scholli|bigeyes.Gruß Pitti


----------



## BigEarn (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*

Ist schon ein Batzen Geld! Mitleid empfinden kann ich da aber trotzdem nicht. Freue mich eher, dass Leute - ab und zu wenigstens - für ihre ausgesprochene Dummheit auch entsprechend bestraft werden. Viel blöder kann man sich ja bald nicht anstellen. #t


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal mit Mineralwasser töten?*



Dinkelkind schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hab Freitag meine erste Schlange gefangen.
> Da ich keinen Aaltöter dabei hatte habe ich ihm den Kopf abgetrennt.Will ja nicht das Tiere leiden aber im dunkeln Ausnehmen wollte ich ihn auch nicht
> Zuhause so zwei Stunden später mit in der Nacht habe ich mir dann die Mühe gemacht und ihn ausgenommen.
> ...




Ist nicht nur beim Aal so. Ein Fisch, der das auch gut kann , ist der Hecht. 
Da kann es schon mal passieren, dass der Fisch am Wasser 2 Stunden mausetot und abgestochen rumliegt und daheim beim Ausnehmen pocht das Herz. Schon ein ziemlich eindringlicher Anblick. 
Man kann da aber schön sehen, dass das Herz recht klein ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die meisten Stiche auch an ihm vorbeigehen, egal bei welchem Fisch. Deswegen ziehe ich das Messer nach dem Betäubungsschlag auch immer in die Kiemen. Der Fisch blutet so innerhalb kürzester Zeit aus und ist sicher tot.


----------

